# Special World Challenge Ticket Offer for Sonoma/Miller Race Weekends



## rickracer (Aug 10, 2014)

Receive 4 tickets to both the Sonoma and Miller race weekends as well as a Pirelli World Challenge t-shirt and hat for just $200.

Click here for the offer:

Sonoma/Miller Tickets - Pirelli World Challenge Store


----------

